
Gender Bias in Hiring: Interviewing as a Trans Woman in Tech - zorpner
https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/gender-bias-in-hiring-interviewing-as-a-trans-woman-in-tech
======
nunobrito
Very good article. Our humble startup is not hiring anyone right now but we'd
certainly welcome you aboard. Great software is built by a great team, not by
genders. Keep strong.

